# Could Jeff Sessions End Legal Marijuana?



## burnin1

From moneymorning.com

*Could Jeff Sessions End Legal Marijuana?*








By Casey Wilson, Associate Editor, Money Morning  December 2, 2016

President-elect Donald political name announced on Thursday that Sen. Jeff Sessions (R-AL) will be the next U.S. Attorney General  which triggers some questions on what that means for one of the country's fastest-growing industries.

Sessions is arguably best known for his conservative views on immigration and civil rights. He was a leading opponent of President Obama's executive amnesty order in 2007, which gave jobs and benefits to undocumented immigrants. He also defends "traditional Alabama values," which conflict with same-sex marriage laws in America, according to his official website.

The Alabama senator has also been an outspoken critic on the nation's burgeoning marijuana industry.

In fact, Sessions is firmly against legalizing pot for recreational or for medicinal use.

"We need grown-ups in charge in Washington to say marijuana is not that kind of thing that ought to be legalized," Sessions claimed in a Senate meeting on April 5.

*In the same Senate meeting, Sessions claimed, "This drug is dangerous, you cannot play with it, it is not funny, it's not something to laugh about . . . and [it's important] to send that message with clarity that good people don't smoke marijuana."*

At a time when the marijuana industry is just starting to secure a legitimate foothold in the U.S. economy, could Jeff Sessions end legal marijuana?

If that's the senator's ultimate goal, it might be easier said than done, because of actions set forth by the Obama administration

In 2013, the Justice Department released a memorandum, dubbed the "Cole Memo," that outlined what circumstances would call for federal law enforcement to intervene on the marijuana issues of individual states. Basically, so long as the states are effectively able to regulate and enforce their marijuana policies, there would be need for intervention.

Congress has also prohibited the Justice Department from using federal funds to interfere with medical marijuana patients if the drug has been approved in their state.

Sessions believes that President Barack Obama's administration has allowed the issue of legal marijuana to be "minimized." On April 5, he stated "I think the DEA understands this, but I'm not sure that the President does," when discussing the dangers he believes marijuana presents.

In order to curb the president's allegedly lax stance on marijuana, Sessions appealed for the federal government to step in. Uncle Sam, apparently, can reverse what Sessions believes to be "the dangerous impacts of marijuana legalization," as he called it on April 5 at the Senate hearing.

Specifically, the Alabama senator suggested that federal prosecutors start prosecuting cases of marijuana use in Colorado.

But his request immediately fell flat

That's because the Obama administration said "no, don't do that" and asked the feds to stay out of the states' business by issuing the Cole Memo.

Now that a new administration will be entering the White House in January, the Cole Memo could be scrapped completely and Sessions could have his way.

http://moneymorning.com/2016/12/02/could-jeff-sessions-end-legal-marijuana/


----------



## orangesunshine

We're not in Kansas anymore dorothy


----------



## WeedHopper

political name wont let him mess with States Rights on MMJ.


----------



## johnnybuds

WeedHopper said:


> political name wont let him mess with States Rights on MMJ.




I dont Think political name will Have The Time To Mess With Weed Isuse.


----------



## WeedHopper

I personally dont think he will do anything about MMJ one way or the other,,no more then Obama did. 
Of course,,,,,,Now Obama is claiming he will do something, ,,after he is out of office, ,,lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I told one of my friends that I believe that I will have maybe 1 more summer that I can grow cannabis before Sessions blackmails the states into changing their laws.  I am seriously concerned for our cannabis laws....and Medicare and Social Security.


----------



## Rosebud

Sessions is horrible for a lot of reasons. They won't be able to take our SS, thg, but younger people may be in trouble.. The dem's will fight.


----------



## WeedHopper

I do agree that Sessions is an *******. I have never liked the moron. Its the only pick Trumps made so far i dont like one little bit.  But the last Attorney General ppl thought might be a problem too. Obama made them leave the States alone. political name said he would do the same..So i we will see very shortly what he will allow Sessions to do. 

Read this
Washington (CNN)The Supreme Court is prodding the Justice Department to weigh in -- for the first time under Attorney General Loretta Lynch -- on the delicate legal issue of how to treat states that have legalized marijuana in the face of a federal ban.

It is a subject the Obama administration has handled gingerly, most recently in 2013, when the department, then led by Attorney General Eric Holder, said it wouldn't challenge the states with legal marijuana as long as they established strict regulatory schemes.
Now neighboring states have brought the regulatory scheme of Colorado before the Supreme Court, and last week, the justices asked to hear the solicitor general's views on the issue as they decide whether to take up the case.
Here's where things could get interesting. Advocates on both sides have been eager to see whether Lynch will take a tougher stand on the issue than her predecessor.
"This is a great test for the Obama administration," said Sam Kamin, a professor at the University of Denver Strum College of Law who helped draft Colorado's regulations and is pleased with the administration's position on the issue. "For Lynch, who is coming in the door, it will give us a sense of her impact on current policy."
Loretta Lynch makes her case for Attorney General

Loretta Lynch makes her case for Attorney General 03:29
During her confirmation hearings, Lynch expressed strong views in favor of upholding the federal ban on marijuana, and she distanced herself from comments made by President Barack Obama who had suggested that the drug isn't more dangerous than alcohol.
"I certainly don't hold that view," she said.
Foes of the legalization of marijuana don't expect Lynch to do a 180 from the administration's position, but they hope she will take a closer look at the issue and, at the very least, investigate the consequences of legalization in Colorado and other states.
"What we learned from the confirmation hearing is that she is uncomfortable with the idea of the marijuana industry being similar to legal drugs like alcohol and tobacco," said Kevin Sabet, the co-founder of Project SAM (Smart Approaches to Marijuana).


----------



## Grower13

There is no good political reason for the political name administration to go after MJ.......... if any  side decides to attack it they will loose support......... going after mj is only a loss.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,,political name is going to want a second term.  If he goes after States on MMJ he will screw himself and he knows it. Besides,,he likes money and knows there is alot of Revenue to be made with taxing Marijuana. Ppl who dont like political name are not going to like him no matter what he does. Even if he doesnt touch States rights on MMJ,, it wont matter,,ppl will still ***** that he didnt do more.

Yes Sessions is an idiot,,but i got a feeling he will have his hands full with illegal immigration, Sanctuary Cites, and Hillary. And if ppl think this deal with Hillary is over,,think again,,, Sessions does not like her at all.
I Personally think we dont need to waste time or spend money on the Hillary deal. We have much bigger fish to fry.


----------



## orangesunshine

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah,,,political name is going to want a second term.  If he goes after States on MMJ he will screw himself and he knows it. Besides,,he likes money and knows there is alot of Revenue to be made with taxing Marijuana. Ppl who dont like political name are not going to like him no matter what he does. Even if he doesnt touch States rights on MMJ,, it wont matter,,ppl will still ***** that he didnt do more.
> 
> Yes Sessions is an idiot,,but i got a feeling he will have his hands full with illegal immigration, Sanctuary Cites, and Hillary. And if ppl think this deal with Hillary is over,,think again,,, Sessions does not like her at all.
> I Personally think we dont need to waste time or spend money on the Hillary deal. We have much bigger fish to fry.




I agree political name is ALL about the bottom line profit margin---class 1 drug = 0 federal taxes---therefore---either they quickly declassify marijuana so the fed can get those tax $$$---(which i see unlikely based on those advisors he is surrounding himself with)---or---take the path of least resistance with a quick tweet to the dea to fire up the war on drugs with laws already on the books for immediate federal seizures in the "legal" recreational states---i don't believe he has the balls to go after the medical as well---but who knows---all politicians are all corrupt always


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay im high and i have no idea what to think about what you just said,,,

 i would guess you're saying,,,,Who The Hell Knows,,,,,,lets wait and see,,,,:rofl:


----------



## orangesunshine

Grower13 said:


> There is no good political reason for the political name administration to go after MJ.......... if any  side decides to attack it they will loose support......... going after mj is only a loss.




really---how bout billions in federal tax dollars---you are correct---marijuana loses


----------



## WeedHopper

Well here goes another thread.  :bolt:
At least Orange there aint non spitting this time. Lol

Hey,,its an inside joke betwixed me and Orange.


----------



## orangesunshine

WeedHopper said:


> Well here goes another thread.  :bolt:



:rofl::giggle::holysheep::bolt:


----------



## orangesunshine

WeedHopper said:


> Well here goes another thread.  :bolt:
> At least Orange there aint non spitting this time. Lol
> 
> Hey,,its an inside joke betwixed me and Orange.



haha---nope just stick it in---no---thanks that was good---no---hey i'll call you later---didn't even leave a disconnected phone #---in fact---called me blue instead of my real name---orange---i'll tell ya WH---no respect!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl: yur killing me Orange. This freaking Trainwreck is some awesome smoke. Lol
Sick bastage.


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> Its the only pick Trumps made so far i dont like one little bit.



Really? Sessions is the only one?  He has loaded his picks with wealthy people. Can you say Oligarchy? 

11 Billion and counting>>>>https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...t-picks-far/tux8KGd7iNH0tGvzNtgb3H/story.html


----------



## WeedHopper

Hammy calm down before you close the thread bro. Lol
Remember, ,,no Politics.  :bolt:


----------



## Rosebud

All I am saying is I take this whole thing very maturely. I flip off  KellyAnn everytime I see her, as well as the orange one.. I want to scream and yell and throw things... this is not who I am...lol   I am just saying this election on a stress scale of 1-10 is 447.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rosebud said:


> All I am saying is I take this whole thing very maturely. I flip off  KellyAnn everytime I see her, as well as the orange one.. I want to scream and yell and throw things... this is not who I am...lol   I am just saying this election on a stress scale of 1-10 is 447.



:yeahthat:


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose,,,your not posed to flip ppl off. Lol,,,I can just picture that. Thats funny.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

WH, some people you just cannot help flipping off...


----------



## WeedHopper

I know,,right. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Gonna be a long 20 years !-- I would say it is gonna be a long 4 years but it'll take 20 just to recover from the damage done ! -I tell myself I am just a crazy person in a sane world but I ain't buying it !-- Cause in my crazy world people have more sense than to do this !-- Might as well just burn it down !-- I'm just hiding out and grow some weed !-- I don't want to be a part of the world being built right now !-- This is insane !


----------



## Keef

I'm not taking it very maturely at all !-- I'm a history buff !-- This has happened before !-- Shut down or otherwise invalidate the media and elections and instead--- implement your own media ( twitter account ?) that U can control  !-- Put radical generals in charge !-- Use false news and even foreign powers to take control of a country in a questionable election !-- In other parts of the world they would call it a coup !-- but this is America !-- What do we have to worry about ?

I'm thinking maybe off grid as a Hermit be looking pretty good !
I don't belong in a world like this !


----------



## Keef

South Park !-- Season Finalle !-- Gotta love it !


----------



## Keef

It was a divisive campaign with a disputed election but if we try hard maybe we can get through this Bruised - but - Whole !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef is bored again. :rofl:


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Keef is bored again. :rofl:




I was tempted....... but I took a couple more hits of chem soda and read a couple stories on coco instead.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,,i aint going there anymore. Dont need to. Lol


----------



## Keef

Busted !-- U can't say I didn't try !-- G13 said he was tempted !-- I was just sure Hopper would fall for it !

Good Times !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Gonna build up a big military that'll make lots of jobs !---Maybe he'll do a big infrastructure project like the autobahn ?--Or the Atlantic Wall ?-- America seems  to thrive in times of war ! -- I'm sure he could start one !


----------



## WeedHopper

Not gonna work Little Brother, ,,i aint bitting now,,,or ever again. Dont have to......


----------



## Grower13

so I'm reading through a thread on another site and the guy(awesome grower) can't tell somebody where to get his gear.......... it's against the rules....... well isn't that special.


View attachment keep-calm-and-don-t-threaten-the-great-cornholio.png


----------



## WeedHopper

Huh?? Im lost again.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Huh?? Im lost again.




I sure would like to know where to get Lime Cookies from........


----------



## WeedHopper

Ahhhh,,how bout Krogers!


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Ahhhh,,how bout Krogers!




not in my state yet!........ a sour lime girl scout cookie strain sounds so dang good though.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,sure sounds tasty.


----------



## Keef

G13 ---I bet it was one of them bastid sites that banned me ! --


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> G13 ---I bet it was one of them bastid sites that banned me ! --




I'm sure it is keef......... they got a politics rule too........ so we'd all most likely break the rules get warned and get high and do it all again tomorrow........ hell that's what we do best.......


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,sure sounds tasty.




I got somebody to ask about it.......... :yay:


----------



## Keef

I know G !-- Why they got to be that way ? --


----------



## Keef

Still don't see how this 3 legged stool of Generals -- Billionaires and Cronies gonna look out for the needs of the little guy ! -- I ain't trying to start an argument !-- If it was a comedy show it would be funny as hell !-- I hope he does great and doesn't let his  people down! -- I like the way he uses twitter so he doesn't have to answer questions !-- U can't trust the media !-- They might put U on the spot !-- Put the owner of Burger King owner in charge of stuff like the national minimum wage what cabinet position was that  ? -- I bet U he's all about the little guy !-- No one is offended ?-- I mean I can understand putting a climate change deny-er in charge of the EPA !-- That is rich !-- I went outside to get gas today and I could use a little global warming today !-- Dam scientist !-- What do they know anyway ? -- Really I'm not trying to start an argument! --Your man won and he's the boss !-- I'm not even angry about it anymore !-- I'm amused !-- He so funny ! -Not what he say ! --but what he do !-- It's  like a reality show !-- How far can Donald push his supporters and have them still supporters  !-- Hillary no go to jail --Maybe not drain the swamp ? --Maybe not build da wall ? -- Maybe we keep parts of Obama Care? -- That's  your boy ! -- Gotta love it !


----------



## Keef

Had to go read up on Jeff Sessions -- 1st hide your weed get your name off a growers if it's on one !-- This man is a piece of work !-- Who  da hell picked him for that job anyway ? -- Oh !-- Never mind !


----------



## orangesunshine

Keef said:


> Had to go read up on Jeff Sessions -- 1st hide your weed get your name off a growers if it's on one !-- This man is a piece of work !-- Who  da hell picked him for that job anyway ? -- Oh !-- Never mind !



might want to read up on gulani and pence too

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_positions_of_Rudy_Giuliani scroll down to "illegal drugs"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Pence scroll down to "crime and drug policy"


----------



## Keef

Morning Sunshine !-- I know these things and don't like what I see !-- So far the man has followed Hitler play book step by step with a little of Italy's Mussolini thrown in !-- We in a world of hurt unless he thinks he is above the law and finds out he's not !-- I told D.D. I hope no one shoots him cause then we would be stuck with Pence !-- I just hope when it falls apart somehow  we can put it back together !--If he doesn't become King Donald !-- Cause fall apart it will !-- Like I said we just witnessed an American Coop !-- Like what happened in Dallas when I was a child !--JFK wanted to end the war in Viet Nam but there was too much money to be made sending soldiers to die !-- Here we go again !


----------



## Grower13

dems keep the same peeps in power who have run the party into the ground over the last 8 years.......... stuff like I'm with her......... REALLY!........ unless y'all want lots more of this pick better candidates........ liars and socialist ain't cutting it......... keep thinking it's the fake news and they'll continue to lose......... dems are no longer the party for the working man........ they're getting their marching orders from the elite rich...... same place all Hillary's  war chest money came from......... over a billion dollars couldn't get peeps to vote her.


----------



## Keef

What up G ?-- I would have perfered Bernie but I didn't think he could win !-- Specially after the Pope endorsed political name !-- I got no problem with Republicans we need 2 strong parties for democracy to work !--I wish they would have run a real Republican !-- This is the party of Donald now !-- He won fair and square the same way they won when Bush beat Gore !-- We still fighting Bush wars !-- This isn't a dem vs. rep. thing anymore !-- Donald is in charge !-- He said whatever the people wanted to hear to win and now we do things his way ! --Voting right -- women's rights --LGBT -- Racial equality ? -- These are things he don't like !
We in for a world of hurt !-- Nothing I can do to change what has begun so I'll be finding a way to adapt !-- It's  what I do !-- Still don't like him and power in that  megalomaniac hands might not turn out so well !


----------



## orangesunshine

Keef said:


> Morning Sunshine !-- I know these things and don't like what I see !-- So far the man has followed Hitler play book step by step with a little of Italy's Mussolini thrown in !-- We in a world of hurt unless he thinks he is above the law and finds out he's not !-- I told D.D. I hope no one shoots him cause then we would be stuck with Pence !-- I just hope when it falls apart somehow  we can put it back together !--If he doesn't become King Donald !-- Cause fall apart it will !-- Like I said we just witnessed an American Coop !-- Like what happened in Dallas when I was a child !--JFK wanted to end the war in Viet Nam but there was too much money to be made sending soldiers to die !-- Here we go again !



he bought some properties a couple hours away from here where i visited before he announced his candidacy---i was blown away with his name on streets---was reminded of all the noise he created in the community---fortunately his $$$ were fought with other $$$ and he wasn't allowed to do much of what he wanted---none the less he tried to buy his way in and it didn't work out the way he planned



Grower13 said:


> dems keep the same peeps in power who have run the party into the ground over the last 8 years.......... stuff like I'm with her......... REALLY!........ unless y'all want lots more of this pick better candidates........ liars and socialist ain't cutting it......... keep thinking it's the fake news and they'll continue to lose......... dems are no longer the party for the working man........ they're getting their marching orders from the elite rich...... same place all Hillary's  war chest money came from......... over a billion dollars couldn't get peeps to vote her.



all politicians are all corrupt always


----------



## Keef

I didn't vote for Hillary !-- I voted against Donald ! --He scares the hell outta me !-- People like that don't just give up power !-- Look at the stink about avoiding the appearance conflict of interest !-- He won't give up that control even temporarily !-- Now we belong to him to do as he wishes !-- this Donalds country now  not ours !


----------



## Keef

U need your car fixed U hire a mechanic !-- Electrical problem U call and electrician ! U don't have to like them but U want someone who knows how the stuff works !-- Unfortunately when U elect a politician U would choose a politician because they know how things work !--- Instead of voting to fix it we voted to burn it down !-- Be interesting to see what comes next !-- I guess I won't be seeing the end of prohibition and time soon !-- Thanks guys !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yall find a safe place and eat some chocolate. Whin whin whin. You guys are funny as hell. And i dont care if this thread gets shut down. Course it wont because ppl love to talk crap about Donald and thats okay,,right. Thought we were not going to allow Politics to be discussed on MP anymore! What happened to that rule that got my threads shut down. Oh yeah, ,,i believe they call that DOUBLE STANDARDS.
Ppl shot the Mods PMs till they got both my threads shut down,,but this is okay,,,why?
Oh yeah,,its because im a political name supporter and i was right on the money. He will be our President for the next 8 yrs. Chew on that for awhile in your safe places. Lol


----------



## Grower13

I'm not sure legal MJ would benefit keef or orange......... be careful what you wish for........ Dems worst nightmare is political name is successful......... nails in the coffin.........  keep talking the PC babble....... putting Hollywood elites on camera complaining and undermining everything he does...........   calling everybody behind him a raciest and you'll get 8 years of him.


----------



## Keef

I'm not a dem. !-- I'm just mostly Anti political name !-- 8 years ? -- Like I said he don't give up power willingly !-- Might get more than 8 years of Donald !-- I can't see him stepping aside if he lost an election !-- U gonna get what U want G. !-- One country under Donald ! - The argument is over U won !-- We do things Donalds way !-- Generals --Billionaires and Cronies !-- Yep ! --They gonna care about the little guy ?
The country spends 8 years trying to recover and pay the debt incurred by Bush and U blame the guy who was fixing it !-


----------



## orangesunshine

WeedHopper said:


> Yall find a safe place and eat some chocolate. Whin whin whin. You guys are funny as hell. And i dont care if this thread gets shut down. Course it wont because ppl love to talk crap about Donald and thats okay,,right. Thought we were not going to allow Politics to be discussed on MP anymore! What happened to that rule that got my threads shut down. Oh yeah, ,,i believe they call that DOUBLE STANDARDS.
> Ppl shot the Mods PMs till they got both my threads shut down,,but this is okay,,,why?
> Oh yeah,,its because im a political name supporter and i was right on the money. He will be our President for tbe next 8 yrs. Chew on that for awhile.



please pass me a handful of hershey kisses with almonds my friend---lol



Grower13 said:


> I'm not sure legal MJ would benefit keef or orange......... be careful what you wish for........ Dems worst nightmare is political name is successful......... nails in the coffin.........  keep talking the PC babble....... putting Hollywood elites on camera complaining and undermining everything he does...........   calling everybody behind him a raciest and you'll get 8 years of him.



your right---think most here got more experience flying under the radar than legal anyway--i hope he is successful but just not at my expense :joint4:


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> I'm not a dem. !-- I'm just mostly Anti political name !-- 8 years ? -- Like I said he don't give up power willingly !-- Might get more than 8 years of Donald !-- I can't see him stepping aside if he lost an election !-- U gonna get what U want G. !-- One country under Donald ! - The argument is over U won !-- We do things Donalds way !-- Generals --Billionaires and Cronies !-- Yep ! --They gonna care about the little guy ?
> The country spends 8 years trying to recover and pay the debt incurred by Bush and U blame the guy who was fixing it !-




"Elections have consequences"......... your welcome on the bus....... the "back of the bus"


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:  blah ba blah blah blah


----------



## orangesunshine

Grower13 said:


> "Elections have consequences"......... your welcome on the bus....... the "back of the bus"




we smoke pot in the back of the bus :joint4:


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? -- U come to play with me and G -- and Sunshine ?
Told my ex dealer I was working on getting this ole stoner I know in California to start sending me some of those hash oil e-cig cartridges like they got out there ! -- He drooling !-- He could move a few but unbeknownst to him I know who his supplier is and that who I would want-- if I were to work such a deal !--
This is all just speculation !
Hey Hopper I want to tell on your buddy G13 -- He tell me sit in the back of the bus !-- Wait can we smoke weed on the back of the bus ? -- Might be where I want to be ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,and drink whisky from a flask.
And yes Keef you should always be on the back of the Bus.,,,thats where the White ppl have to ride now days,,,or ride in the front with the Black Lives Matter asshats. :48:


----------



## Grower13

orangesunshine said:


> we smoke pot in the back of the bus :joint4:




that ain't all I've done in the back of a bus..........:48:


----------



## orangesunshine

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,and drink whisky from a flask.
> And yes Keef you should always be on the back of the Bus.,,,thats where the White ppl have to ride now days,,,or ride in tbe front with the Black Lives Matter asshats.



wh needs some hershey kisses


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes i do,,,yummy. Love Dark Chocolate and the candy too. :rofl:


----------



## orangesunshine

WeedHopper said:


> Yes i do,,,yummy. Love Dark Chocolate and the candy too. :rofl:



double whammy---sports and politics---:shocked: pretty awesome when charles barkley told colin kapernick to put his $$$ where his mouth is by investing hard cold cash into those distressed black neighborhoods he was taking a knee for


----------



## Grower13

colin is a misguided soul.......... maybe he should live on 6 dollars a month....... like those he believes had it so good.


----------



## Keef

I'm old enough to remember the signs above water fountains with signs above them saying "Whites Only " and another that said colored  people !-- They had to ride in the back of the bus !-- Signs in restaurant windows that said white only !
G-- that was wrong and we can't let it happen again !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah thats what mean ole Donald is gonna do Keef. :rofl:
You guys are killing me .


----------



## Keef

Hopper what amuses me is a bunch of Outlaw Pot Farmers discussing politics !-- We don't obey the law anyway !-- In the past all clamping down on weed just drove prices up !-- That sucks if U the buyer but not so much if U a pot farmer !--


----------



## Keef

Hopper --First he got to catch Keef !-- They taught me how to be someone else someplace else !-- Sometimes they taught me stuff people like me should not know ! -- So screw legalization !-- Let's just gear up and do this thing !--Hopper what kinda hash oil carts U like ?-- I'm bout to start making them in maybe a few months !


----------



## WeedHopper

I really dont pay much attention to MMJ laws cause they dont mean **** for me in Backwoods Texas. Ive been doing this for yrs and nothings changed,,i will still be smoking illegally for yrs to come. The best Weed i ever grew was in Florida,,and they dont play eather. Will lock your *** up. Im not moving to grow weed,,and thats a fact. Im a Texas boy and will remain a Texas Boy. Besides,,i know ppl in Colorado where its Legal,,and they still buy Black Market. Big business Weed is just that,,for ppl in business to make money from weed Legally. I cant afford Legal Weed. Lol


----------



## Grower13

Keef you really need to lay off the fake news......... come back keef it ain't to late.......


----------



## Keef

True dat Hopper !-- I left but I always come back to Texas !-- Might be a hard core prohibition state but it's  my home !-- Just follow 2 simple rules and U be O.K. -- #1 is don't get caught !- rule #2 if there are any questions -- See rule #1 !
 Maybe it's  just me but in the black market if U get greedy---U get caught! -- Da man be the one that give U da best price !-- U only deal with people U know !-- U always carry a gun cause  U always have cash and or weed !-- We know what we do is illegal not wrong but against the law !--


----------



## Keef

No G --I been outside the system too long !-- There's no coming back for me !--


----------



## Grower13

I 'll make it a little better here...
View attachment 179710e680643f352a026bd3fd2ecb27.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine

WeedHopper said:


> I cant afford Legal Weed. Lol



 :giggle::rofl: ain't that the truth---i figure it's about 100 and some change per day to keep me in the green


----------



## Rosebud

orangesunshine said:


> :giggle::rofl: ain't that the truth---i figure it's about 100 and some change per day to keep me in the green



Sounds like you got a problem dude.. :48::rofl::lama:


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang,,Orange is a Pot Addict, ,,lol,,,freaking pothead.


----------



## Keef

I got a choice !-- Smoke what I can grow or this moldy brickweed from across the river ! -- I couldn't afford to buy the quality !-- When I gave my ex dealer a little chunk of hash a couple months ago he almost cried !--He said he hasn't even seen any hash in 30 years !-- I said-- Cha-Ching !


----------



## orangesunshine

Rosebud said:


> Sounds like you got a problem dude.. :48::rofl::lama:





WeedHopper said:


> Dang,,Orange is a Pot Addict, ,,lol,,,freaking pothead.


 

well ain't that the pot calling the kettle black---miss i was stoned for 2 days---and mr i can't afford medical :joint4:


----------



## Rosebud

ok, you got a point.


----------



## Keef

Ha!-Ha!


----------



## orangesunshine

u all making me a bit self conscious---i was going on medical pricing---plus the shwagg i have doesn't even get me stoned


----------



## Keef

I hope the Po-Po never show up here I grow and but there's  this other illegal activity ! 

View attachment 20161209_105831.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cherry --Blackberry and Strawberry Wine -- Then I make fruit brandy !-- Fine fruit brandy !


----------



## Grower13

orangesunshine said:


> u all making me a bit self conscious---i was going on medical pricing---plus the shwagg i have doesn't even get me stoned




you ever consider growing your own......... it's not hard...... might be better than that street weed........ :guitar:


----------



## orangesunshine

Grower13 said:


> you ever consider growing your own......... it's not hard...... might be better than that street weed........ :guitar:




BINGO---that's exactly why i'm here---learn to grow my own---can't seem to get it though---i always get seeds and stems---think i need to try growing some of that sensimillia


----------



## Keef

G13 is da man to teach U too !-- We might argue but he know how to grow some weed !


----------



## Keef

Sunshine there's  weed up in here make U high just looking at it ! -- Growing ? - There's  maybe a 1000 years of grow experience at MP !-- We can help U figure it out !


----------



## Rosebud

orangesunshine said:


> u all making me a bit self conscious---i was going on medical pricing---plus the shwagg i have doesn't even get me stoned


:

I was looking for a B.S. smilie....  You don't even have shwagg, you don't know what shwagg even is.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey OS, post up a pic on bud of the month of some of your shwagg.


----------



## Keef

Sensimillia ?   -- That's  funny right there !-- Seedless weed ? --No males ? No seed !-- Except for breeding we got no use for a male plant !


----------



## Keef

I'm being played Rose ?
Shame on U Sunshine !-- 
I gotta go look now !-- 
Genetically doubled Polyploids ? -- I got your 5n true sensimillia that nothing in nature can fertilize --right here ! --O.K. I don't have it yet !-but soon !


----------



## Grower13

seedless weed........ who ever heard of such nonsense.......  you might have stepped in it just a little keef.


----------



## Rosebud

Yeah Keef, that os guy can grow.. Been doing it a day or two..


----------



## orangesunshine

Keef said:


> Sensimillia ?   -- That's  funny right there !-- Seedless weed ? --No males ? No seed !-- Except for breeding we got no use for a male plant !



best thing about growing seeded weed---no worries about someone stealing it  :rofl:


----------



## Keef

True Dat !-- Sunshine !-- 
G - What was those seed U were looking for ? - Send me a PM if U can't say it on the open forum !-- I find stuff sometimes !
Hell yes !-- Seedless !-- The race is on !-- Genetically double a normal plant(2n) !-- Breed the resulting (4n)tetraploid to a normal plant to make a triploid ( terminator seed) -Then genetically double the triploid seed  !-- Breed the resulting 6n plant to a (4n) and the result is a sterile 5n plant that nothing in nature can fertilize !-- Huge Fields of feminized 5n plants !-- Not a seed one ! Wild pollen gets on it ? -- No problem -No seed !-- It's easy !


----------



## Keef

What this deal about a report by 17 different intelligence agencies that Russia interfered with the election thru hacking and other means !-- I bet the President elect will not be happy !-- Trust Me !-- It's all a lie !-- Dat's what I would say if I was him !-- Nothing can change the results !-- Even if the election was influenced by a foreign power !-- Explains his praise of Putin ! -- He ain't ever giving up power unless it is taken from him !-- 8 Years probably more like for life !-- He won't even give up control of his little TV show while in office !-- What makes U think he will ever voluntarily give up the most powerful seat in the world ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Stop your whinning ya big sissy. Lol


----------



## Keef

Right away comrade !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

I Don't trust him !-- I Don't like him ! -- It's  up to him to change my mind and since he is vindictive against those that oppose him I'm listen to ya'll so I'll know what to say !-- I be hiding all up amongst ya'll !-- Which hand U post to stick up ?-- I got to work on it but I'll get this down !


----------



## WeedHopper

How bout we stop listening to the media and give the Man a chance. We ALL should hope he makes things better and improves our lives. To hope he fails is a fools choice and makes those ppl, morons. He is our President, ,like it are not ,,,now lets see what happens. I have already seen changes in our business.  I have a new contract,,thanks to political name. If he brings my business back to where it was 10 yrs ago,,i will and the ppl who work for me,,will be very happy. How about you non Trumpers wait and see.  Its not like you have a choice. The Election is over. And i nor him will lose any sleep because ya dont like him. I dont like him eather,,,,,who gives a ****,,,Lol


----------



## Keef

I'm happy for U Hopper !-- I'm old !-- I'm ornery !-- I don't like him !--I don't care if anyone cares !-- I'm at peace with my feelings !-- Let's do hope he does good !--It would make me happy to be wrong !
Wanna get high ?


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Wanna get high ?



I do.....
View attachment IMG_0007.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep Little Brother, ,i will get high with yas. And its okay ifen ya dont like him,,,nether do i. Never have LIKED   him.......Its not about whom i like,,its about whom i think will help my business, ,,,,feed the families of ppl who rely on me to pay their bills and send their kids to school. Who look to me for Christmas Bonuses. I dont give a rats *** if ppl like him,,,its about fixing our screwed up Economy and our Country thats going to hell in a hand basket with a bunch if whining *** ppl trying to find their safe place to eat chocolate and cry about how tough life is. That is not how we became the USA of America with a bunch of whiny *** babies running from the truth.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Yep Little Brother, ,i will get high with yas. And its okay ifen ya dont like him,,,nether do i. Never have LIKED   him.......Its not about whom i like,,its about whom i think will help my business, ,,,,feed the families of ppl who rely on me to pay their bills and send their kids to school. Who look to me for Christmas Bonuses. I dont give a rats *** if ppl like him,,,its about fixing our screwed up Economy and our Country thats going to hell in a hand basket with a bunch if whining *** ppl trying to find their safe place to eat chocolate and cry about how tough life is. That is not how we became the USA of America with a bunch of whiny *** babies running from the truth.




careful or you'll end up in sensitivity training............


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay im sorry. Yall need chocolate?  Lol


----------



## Keef

I'm good !-- Pipes full !--Had a dam pimento cheese sandwich for supper !-- but hey !-- It's  fuel !-- 
Nice nugget G !
They got sensitivity training around here ? -- They didn't have it at 420 or Growery when they banned me for life !-- I'm a sensitive kinda guy !


----------



## Rosebud

his cabinet and other choices are frightening..  This is about marijuana and our other rights. This is the most conservative group in a very long time. EPA? ett.al experience? nah.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- U need sensitivity training !-- To the back of da bus !-- I got your 411 they'll go out tomorrow if I don't forget !
Hey when we have to march to Selma again for civil rights remember to wear a rain coat cause they gonna use them fire hoses like they did last time ! --but I ain't singing them religious songs !-- They got dogs too !
We shall overcome !


----------



## Keef

I thought there was a chance I might not die as an Outlaw and maybe there would be some redeption !-- I'm over it !-- I'm gonna be an Outlaw I at least want to be good at it !-- This whole end prohibition dream ? 
It be finished now !-- Onward thru the fog !-- I might need me a fast car with some special modifications !


----------



## WeedHopper

Do not let Keef drive a fast car,,,his License only covers bumper cars. :rofl:

Most ppl i know are more interested in jobs then they are MMJ,,,oh yeah that would because most ppl i know live in Texas where MMJ aint happening no matter who is President. MMJ will not pay my bills.
I do not believe he will mess with MMJ one way or the other,,,,but again i am more concerned with the Economy and my Business HERE IN TEXAS.
Also,,,i want Weed legal where i can grow my own personal Dank without being put in jail.  I have no freaking desire to make it a business.  Not my cup of tea. I want to grow for personal consumption where i dont have to pay ridiculous prices for good Weed. Legal Weed as a business is going to be taken over by big corporations just like Alcohol and Tobacco and taxed like a Mfkrr untill you can barley afford it. Just like in Colorado where Black Market MJ is still going strong because of the high *** prices in the Pot Stores.


----------



## Rosebud

WH"I have already seen changes in our business. I have a new contract,,thanks to political name. If he brings my business back to where it was 10 yrs ago"  

That is great  WH,  how did that happen? how did you get a new contract?


----------



## WeedHopper

Because i work for the Federal Government and the Contract i been waiting on is with an Agency he is putting more money into,, and GSA ,,,was given a thumbs to restart the DOD projects. Ive seen other projects already taken off the table because he has promised to cut thier funds. Even the building Gaurds and Homeland security officers are happy and talking about political name. The Federal Buildings are already preparing for the new Administration to move in. Ive been doing Federal work for over 20yrs,,they are very excited.  Havent seen them like this in along time.
You dont realize how many ppl this effects in Construction all over the US.

And thank you Rose for caring. You are an awesome lady.

Couple weeks ago i installed 32 bullet proof pass thru windows in the SSA in Little Rock. That has to do with Security, ,and my boy political name is big on Security. Hope i get some more jobs like that.


----------



## Surfer Joe

Hamster Lewis said:


> Really? Sessions is the only one?  He has loaded his picks with wealthy people. Can you say Oligarchy?



Lol...Actually, political name is creating a kakistocracy.


----------



## orangesunshine

WeedHopper said:


> Because i work for the Federal Government and the Contract i been waiting on is with an Agency he is putting more money into,, and GSA ,,,was given a thumbs to restart the DOD projects. Ive seen other projects already taken off the table because he has promised to cut thier funds. Even the building Gaurds and Homeland security officers are happy and talking about political name. The Federal Buildings are already preparing for the new Administration to move in. Ive been doing Federal work for over 20yrs,,they are very excited.  Havent seen them like this in along time.
> You dont realize how many ppl this effects in Construction all over the US.
> 
> And thank you Rose for caring. You are an awesome lady.
> 
> Couple weeks ago i installed 32 bullet proof pass thru windows in the SSA in Little Rock. That has to do with Security, ,and my boy political name is big on Security. Hope i get some more jobs like that.




awesome you be making $$$ wh---im sure YOU'RE NOT one of those businesses with obscene profit margins fleecing the govt


----------



## WeedHopper

Hell no Orange,,,,,im not GSA Employee . Lol

 I make a living my friend,,,,,thats freaking it. I am a Contractor, ,,not an Employee, ,,I actually have to work for my money. :smoke1:

Not going there Joe,,,not now,,not ever.


----------



## Grower13

Surfer Joe said:


> Lol...Actually, political name is creating a kakistocracy.





I'm just glad it ain't Bernie picking the peeps for this country....... lol


----------



## Rosebud

Surfer Joe said:


> Lol...Actually, political name is creating a kakistocracy.




Thanks for teaching me a new word.


----------



## WeedHopper

Here,,,another new word,,,          Floccinaucinihilipilification

the action or habit of estimating something as worthless.


----------



## Kraven

orangesunshine said:


> haha---nope just stick it in---no---thanks that was good---no---hey i'll call you later---didn't even leave a disconnected phone #---in fact---called me blue instead of my real name---orange---i'll tell ya WH---no respect!!!!




Damn and no reach around either....?


----------



## WeedHopper

I Wounder if Orange has ever kissed a Chicken on its pecker,,,,,,:rofl:


Yall get yur mind outta the gutter, ,,Chicken aint got no lips.


----------



## Grower13

I'm thinking about attending the wall of meat rally this friday......... bring on the paid agitators............ 3 doors down rocking

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPU8OAjjS4k[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

My Brothers will be there,,talked to some of them yesterday, ,,,,,and thats a lot of meat. Lol


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> My Brothers will be there,,talked to some of them yesterday, ,,,,,and thats a lot of meat. Lol




I've been asked to join several thousand coming out of Florida....... should end up with 50 thousand from down south........... 60 thouand plus already left from out west.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thrre are hundreds coming out of Texas.  Several have put down their colors to take part in this where there is no Outlaw affiliations during the run.


----------



## Rosebud

the wall of meat? yuck i don't even know what that is....

WH, you doing ok all alone with your budlite?


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> the wall of meat? yuck i don't even know what that is....
> 
> WH, you doing ok all alone with your budlite?




you should goggle it........ some of your friends will be there.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> the wall of meat? yuck i don't even know what that is....
> 
> WH, you doing ok all alone with your budlite?


Yes mam,,im doing great. I aint alone yet. I leave in the morning. 
The wall of meat is Several thousand Bikers that are showing up to protect the Inauguration from protesters that might get out of hand. Another words,,they are backing the police.


----------



## Rosebud

My friends will all be at the #Trump420: 20 January  and the lgbt and women's march. I didn't think anyone was going to the inauguration except for hillary. so it is hillary and the bikers... what a country.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> My friends will all be at the #Trump420: 20 January  and the lgbt and women's march. I didn't think anyone was going to the inauguration except for hillary. so it is hillary and the bikers... what a country.




Hillary who?


----------



## orangesunshine

WeedHopper said:


> Hell no Orange,,,,,im not GSA Employee . Lol
> 
> I make a living my friend,,,,,thats freaking it. I am a Contractor, ,,not an Employee, ,,I actually have to work for my money. :smoke1:
> 
> Not going there Joe,,,not now,,not ever.



glad to here it my friend---just poking a bit of fun---yes i thought you were a contractor---NOT one of those that buy materials for 100 and charge 1000 for the same materials just because it's the govt---lmao


----------



## Grower13

orangesunshine said:


> glad to here it my friend---just poking a bit of fun---yes i thought you were a contractor---NOT one of those that buy materials for 100 and charge 1000 for the same materials just because it's the govt---lmao




Why does our govt spend a $1000 on a $100 worth of materials?

It's like the govt is stupid or something....... not one person who can point that out and do something about it.....until now.


----------



## WeedHopper

Believe me there has been plenty of screwing the Government /ppl,,,,by the outgoing administration. The Democratic run GSA has blown millions on outtings and parties. They were in the news last year.


----------



## orangesunshine

how bout your boy political name---recently right up in the face of Boeing and their pricing for his new Airforce 1---nice if he puts an end to those automatic govt. raises based on tenure not performance


----------



## orangesunshine

gentlemen's bet---

legal weed states get shut down with this new administration????


----------



## orangesunshine

brb---gotta run to the get me some limes for the moscow mules


----------



## Rosebud

noooooo, leave it up to the states?  How much you wanna bet it will get closed up Orange?


----------



## Grower13

orangesunshine said:


> how bout your boy political name---recently right up in the face of Boeing and their pricing for his new Airforce 1---nice if he puts an end to those automatic govt. raises based on tenure not performance







btw...... that plane won't be ready for 8 years........ so most likely political name will not ever use it......... unless.....


----------



## WeedHopper

My problem is,,i dont know what that means. I live in Texas where it aint never been open,,to be closed. Lol
I have no idea what Legal Weed is. And even if we had Dispensaries, ,i would buy Black Market from my Brothers.
And i think you meant closed by the Orange one. :smoke1:


----------



## orangesunshine

better now cocktail in hand---meatwall---who the heck came up with that name---may as well be meat curtains lmfao---is this gonna turn out to be another Stones at Altamont---what the hell is happening here---doubling up on security to keep a bunch of women protesters in line---c'mon man


----------



## WeedHopper

They already have buses bringing in over 100,000 ppl,,they aint all women. Why dont you go ask them..lol
I answered a question. Im not going,,so i dont give a **** on way or the other. Im retired and staying that way. My Brothers do lots of **** i dont do anymore, ,,so like i said,,go ask them,,sure they would be glad to give you an answer Orange.


----------



## orangesunshine

if one took my comment the wrong way---they be glader to kick my azz---hope the meat curtains be taken as i intended to be a funny---no disrespect---we be in crazy times man---security at an inauguration for protesters, a sniper, and terrorists---let's hope all is peaceful---no trouble---no drama


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes it is crazy times Little Brother. Ask the Gun shops in Texas. Lol
And im with you,,hope it all goes smooth,,and ppl dont get stupid.


----------



## orangesunshine

tell me this---why is the meat policing a woman's march---and if it's because there are dudes there too---why would a woman's march and their "dude friends" be considered a threat that the regular popo can't handle---sounds more like a political statement of bikers for political name than back up security to keep a bunch of chicks from causing a riot---wonder if the meat line has any chicks on their bikes


----------



## Rosebud

Orange I think the women's march is the day after the inauguration. The bikers are  at the inauguration to keep peace or police the political name protesters,. 

I don't think bikers are at the women's march...lol  Not to say that women couldn't kick some butt, but this should be a peaceful protest.  Let's hope everything is peaceful.


----------



## orangesunshine

either way sounds more like a political ride bikers for political name---added security seems a bit over the top for a march or an inauguration


----------



## Grower13

Donald J. political name &#8207;@realDonaldTrump 6m6 minutes ago

People are pouring into Washington in record numbers. Bikers for political name are on their way. It will be a great Thursday, Friday and Saturday!


----------



## Rosebud

His approval rating is lower than any other incoming president in over 40 years.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> His approval rating is lower than any other incoming president in over 40 years.




and the same peeps doing those ratings said you know who was gonna win big............. be careful where your facts come from........ some are having a hard time coming to grips with the truth............despite all the polls put showing how much everybody loves O.......... in 6 years the house    the senate    the presidency and the supreme court taken from the the grasps of liberalism ......... just how much worse could it be?


----------



## yarddog

Good point. 
  Its funny that the same folks that was laughing at how others acted with obama.   Now they acting the same way as the ones they used to laugh at.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes some are having a hard time with the truth G13.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Yes some are having a hard time with the truth G13.




the truth is there........

*CHICAGO (CBS) * At least 39 people have been shot across Chicago over the Martin Luther King Jr. Day holiday weekend, leaving 10 dead.


shameful to do nothing.......... no matter whose watch.


----------



## Grower13

orangesunshine said:


> how bout your boy political name---recently right up in the face of Boeing and their pricing for his new Airforce 1---nice if he puts an end to those automatic govt. raises based on tenure not performance




*Boom: political name eyes 10% spending cuts, 20% slash of federal workers*



http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/b...s-20-slash-of-federal-workers/article/2612037


----------



## orangesunshine

Grower13 said:


> Donald J. political name &#8207;@realDonaldTrump 6m6 minutes ago
> 
> People are pouring into Washington in record numbers. Bikers for political name are on their way. It will be a great Thursday, Friday and Saturday!



sounds like a rumble is brewing at the capital---still don't understand the biker line---if the popo were having puckering butt holes towards crowd control---why not get the national guard in there


----------



## orangesunshine

what's the over/under # for peeps being hospitalized for expressing political views---lol


----------



## Grower13

orangesunshine said:


> sounds like a rumble is brewing at the capital---still don't understand the biker line---if the popo were having puckering butt holes towards crowd control---why not get the national guard in there



*Ads in two dozen cities offer protesters up to $2,500 to agitate at political name inaugural*

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/jan/17/ads-two-dozen-cities-offer-protesters-2500-agitate/


Get paid fighting against political name! says the ad.  

it's the way of the left.......... they'll burn down a couple cities before this is over...........


----------



## orangesunshine

Grower13 said:


> *Ads in two dozen cities offer protesters up to $2,500 to agitate at political name inaugural*
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/jan/17/ads-two-dozen-cities-offer-protesters-2500-agitate/
> 
> 
> Get paid fighting against political name! says the ad.
> 
> it's the way of the left.......... they'll burn down a couple cities before this is over...........



$2500 to agitate lmfao---what are they paying to pummel the agitators


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Yes some are having a hard time with the truth G13.




New ABC / WaPo Poll Shows Drop In political name Favorability Courtesy Of Aggressive "Oversamples"

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...me-favorabilty-through-aggressive-oversamples


----------



## WeedHopper

I see you guys have been busy. Im in my hotel room bout to smoke a bowl.  Yehaaaaaaaa
And yes Rose is correct,,these Bikers could give two shits about women protesters.  Well,,they they might be there the next day to watch the all the women and whistle.  Lol
And Bikers have as much right to support political name as the others that are there that dont support political name. Every Outlaw Biker club in America is a political name Supporter ,,for a reason. The Bikers for political name organization got started because of the Hells Angels::::AND OTHER OUTLAW CLUBS:::Like THE OUTLAWS:::edited JUST for Orange ,,,,:smoke1:
 There are hundreds of thousands of Bikers that have pledged to vote for political name in 4yrs,,,and im guessing Orange aint one of them. Lol


----------



## orangesunshine

HA started bikers for political name...r u fkingoing kidding me? I call b...s....I gonna do a bit of fact checking on that seems to be a tall tail mr. WH


----------



## Rosebud

Very interesting WH..


----------



## WeedHopper

orangesunshine said:


> HA started bikers for political name...r u fkingoing kidding me? I call b...s....I gonna do a bit of fact checking on that seems to be a tall tail mr. WH


Huh??? You high Orange? Lets hope so.
Not started by,,,but because of. And yes they have been at some of his rallies. 
All Biker clubs,,especially Outlaw Clubs were started because of the HA because they were so well known and glamorised.
Bikers for political name are not Hell Angels. The Hells Angels dont need any help.lol
And be Careful Orange. Now your getting personal my friend. Why?
Ask the fking Hells Angels who they are supporting. You know some HA my friend? If you did you wouldnt be asking these questions and messing with my buzzzzzzzz.


Oh and Thank You for calling me MR Weedhopper. Now i really feel old. :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

CLEVELAND - Get ready for a large group of biker enthusiasts to patrol Cleveland streets during the Republican National Convention and protect political name supporters.

&#8220;We&#8217;re going to do our best to see that our delegates stay safe, that women and elderly people aren&#8217;t having eggs thrown in their face, that they&#8217;re not being accosted and subject to civil disobedience,&#8221; said Chris Cox, founder of Bikers for political name.

Cox, a South Carolina resident who arrived in Cleveland this week, said Bikers for political name is not looking for a fight during the RNC. Rather, he said he and his fellow bikers will head downtown to help keep others calm. The group also will help protect police.

&#8220;We encourage people around the country to spend less time bashing the candidate you don&#8217;t like and more time supporting the one you do like,&#8221; he added.

It's unknown just how many Bikers for political name members will show up in Cleveland next week but Cox said to expect a large and visible presence.

&#8220;We have bikers coming from as far as Arizona and California, Florida, New York,&#8221; he said.

Cox's group, which he said he funds by himself, began nearly a year ago. Since then it has held rallies for political name around the country.

Besides Bikers for political name, a local Craigslist posting indicates that the Hells Angels are planning a similar approach during convention week. It advertises private security for political name supporters and says "it will stomp any aggressive protester with an equal amount of force and pepper spray."

Cox said his group is not affiliated with the Hells Angels and is non-violent. Hells Angels did not respond to our interview request.


----------



## WeedHopper

Orange,,stop jacking with me. Im trying to get high and you keep asking questions that mess witn my High. :smoke1:
Unlock your door,,some HA are coming over to bring you your Colors. :rofl:


And besides i aint going to anything called "The Wall Of Meat",,,thats just nasty. Lol


----------



## orangesunshine

WeedHopper said:


> Orange,,stop jacking with me. Im trying to get high and you keep asking questions that mess witn my High. :smoke1:
> Unlock your door,,some HA are coming over to bring you your Colors. :rofl:
> 
> 
> And besides i aint going to anything called "The Wall Of Meat",,,thats just nasty. Lol




no more jacking around from me old guy---don't want to mess with your high--- being a nobody from nowheresville---i truly never heard of a wall of meat---no disrespect---no drama---hope all goes well and nobody gets hurt---lets get zooted :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Orange,,,yeah im getten old,,and my old ace is going to work. Lol
Yeah Bro i hope everything goes well. Time for us to move on and hope for the best.
Now i gotta make coffee.  Yehaaaaaaaaa
And i wish i had never heard of the wall of Meat.  Should of been wall of leather or something, ,the meat thing is stupid.


----------



## pcduck

After reading this, I need to get higher :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine

yessir  :rofl: :joint4:


----------



## WeedHopper

I am very high,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:shocked:


----------



## WeedHopper

Ducks girlfriend said he taste like Chicken :rofl:


----------



## mrcane

Duck, Chicken...:rofl:
I high too.....


----------



## orangesunshine

so i heard just a couple days ago that there are 3 bills in the senate addressing the declassification from a schedule 1. Keeping my eye out as this will be a huge indicator to the posture and direction sessions cheetoman and the fed will be leaning in dealing with the states. keep your fingers and toes crossed kids!


----------



## Kraven

Fosure.


----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Orange, could you give us more info?  I searched on current legislation and I could find nothing at all on any kind of cannabis declassification.


----------



## orangesunshine

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Orange, could you give us more info?  I searched on current legislation and I could find nothing at all on any kind of cannabis declassification.



i will when i get some time---you know it's buried in another bill somewheres---i saw a woman rattle off the #s the other day---unfortunately im sure it's not on the priority list---if you know what i mean---lol


----------



## orangesunshine

THG---here is 1---it's not the latest---the newest should be out by the end of the month---this gets pushed every year, but never makes it to the floor---i believe the other 2 are riders in other bills---who knows maybe 1 will slip thru---but this is the primary one---H.R.1013---check it out---fingers crossed greed will get the best of those in congress wanting to share in the states profits and we get a vote to be taken off the list this year---search---regulate marijuana like alcohol act---peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

All I can find on HR1013 is that it was introduced in 2015 and died in (another) Congress?


----------



## orangesunshine

The Hemp Goddess said:


> All I can find on HR1013 is that it was introduced in 2015 and died in (another) Congress?



yes this same bill has been introduced each and every year over the past few---it''s my understanding that it is before the current congress again and we may have an answer before the end of the month---hopefully it gets approved  by congress and off to cheetoboy for his approval sooner than later


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hummm--I guess I'll just keep digging.  I can't see where it is up for vote again.


----------



## Cannabysanthemum

I think Jared Polis is the guy who introduces it every year. Since 2013, I believe?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yes, it is Jared Polis, representative from CO, is sponsor of the bill, but still can't find where it has been reintroduced.

With the money that legal cannabis generates, I am always amazed that the GOP does not embrace legalization.


----------



## Cannabysanthemum

Maybe he's been too busy working on his Cannabis Caucus: http://www.denverpost.com/2017/02/16/jared-polis-cannabis-caucus-congress/


----------



## orangesunshine

we're not in kansas anymore dorothy---

Spicer: "Feds could step up enforcement against marijuana use in states"

Sean Spicer just said "we should expect an anti-marijuana crackdown ...

not sure what happened to these links but these are quotes from the WH press secretary today 2-23-17


----------



## Kraven

I watched him when he was saying that bullshit.....effin' Orange man is gonna go way past too far if he tinkers with the cannabis industry.....lots of conservative and middle of the road and ultra right wingers smoke. Lots of folks who backed him are starting to see who he really is and that he does not know to govern nor how to tell the truth and he will tell you anything to get you to shut up....dictator in the making right here.

I am not one to voice my politics's, I don't think this is the right forum to do that but without talking like a Marine......but  this cat is really messing around with civil rights and foreign policy...he is simply trying to tear down everything Obama achieved.... and he has no clue *** he is doing or who and what it will effect....his government is not fit to govern as it stands now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I won't even get started or Rosebud may be having to delete my posts and give me a "time out".  

Taking a deep breath, loading the pipe......ahhh better.


----------



## robertr

Calm down and watch some fake news, it will make you feel better. Haha.


----------



## WeedHopper

> He is simply trying to tear down everything Obama achieved...



Achieved??????now thats funny,,,,,,I promised Rose,,so im gonna keep my mouth shut.

As for as Legal weed,,I could give two shits. I Live In Texas,,it aint ever gonna be legal here. Ive been smoking over 40 yrs without it being legal,,,and will continue to do so.
I care about Work for my Business,,and I have more of it now,,then I have had in 8yrs. My guys are happy to be back to work.

By the way,,yall should be happy,,This might keep him from being elected again. He has a lot of supporters who smoke weed that aint gonna be happy..


----------



## Kraven

WH I'm sorry, this is not the place to discuss politics and me disclosing some of my views was inconsiderate since there is not much you can add to the conversation here if you lean to the right. I feel strongly about my beliefs as do you, and my opinion is just that... my opinion. This is not the place to have that discussion and I know better. Peace


----------



## WeedHopper

I have much respect for you my friend.  That was very cool of you,,,and you are right. Thanks


----------



## Kraven

True words spoken my friend, and the respect goes deeply back at ya.


----------

